# NextGen Gallery plugin for Wordpress photography sites



## douglasgritzphoto (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone else use this product for their website? I have been for a few years but this week I have discovered that it does not display alt tags for my images, which is a key tool for google rankings. I just wrote a blog post on on it. I would love to be wrong so if anyone else has any insight into this I would love to hear. 

http://gritzphoto.com/nextgen-photography-gallery-not-display-alt-tags/


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2016)

I stopped using NextGen a while back since WP core has improved image support a lot over the last few years especially for mobile usage. I've never been a fan of sticking a non-core plug-in tables into a system that's so critical to a site especially if development was to cease (however unlikely), plus if you know your way around doing some code then extending the core function isn't that hard or find a friendly developer who can do it for you if core is missing features.


----------

